# B15 SE Turbocharged!



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

http://www.imagestation.com/album/?id=4287253633

Yeah, since my server for my site is upgrading to a new operating software, I was forced to use Imagestation. Hopefully you all can see it. I don't want to direct link the pics because they like to not come up sometimes. 

The car is a monster compared to what it was before. I'm literally forced back into my seat when I'm at WOT. It's crazy that all of my passengers this weekend have been really impressed with the car. The install was done very very clean, thanks to Nick at Neo Tech Imports in Santee, CA. There's a few minor issues to resolve, but other than that, the car is completely driveable and ready to go! I have about 400 miles till I can beat on the car. Until then...chilling in the boosted SE.


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

wow, sweet ass setup!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Chuck said:


> wow, sweet ass setup!


Thanks Chuck!


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

spiffy!!!


----------



## Chuck (Nov 19, 2003)

DUde, tommy.. wtf is your icon!?


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

cameltoe haha

i took that pic today at the petting zoo!!! hahahahah


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Chuck said:


> DUde, tommy.. wtf is your icon!?


I was going to ask the same thing!


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> cameltoe haha


----------



## MillerTime1.6 (Feb 2, 2004)

:thumbup: sick ride dude! :cheers:


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

MillerTime1.6 said:


> :thumbup: sick ride dude! :cheers:


Thanks!!


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

very nice....




on a side note... drive thru records rocks... hard


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

johnsonsRIDE said:


> very nice....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks! DTR does rock. I'm a part of their street team. I'm definitely a faithful fan of the whole label


----------



## johnsonsRIDE (Dec 31, 2003)

my brother is also a member of the street team... i myself am a dedicated Something Corporate and Blink 182 street team member... my brother almost landed a position at drive-thru as a sales rep or something for the state of Iowa...


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

johnsonsRIDE said:


> my brother is also a member of the street team... i myself am a dedicated Something Corporate and Blink 182 street team member... my brother almost landed a position at drive-thru as a sales rep or something for the state of Iowa...


Wow, that's awesome.  I'm also part of Blink's Street Team, but I don't do much since I just recently registered.  Okay, enough OT rant. lol


----------



## Shawn (Sep 18, 2002)

Looks nice Marvin


----------



## Mr SEntra (Oct 7, 2002)

Thanks a lot Shawn!


----------

